# To Males Needing Permanent Care Together - Desperate For Help



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have just received an email from a lady whose mother has just been taken into hospital and will need permanent support and care from now on. Unfortunately she has two cats which she will not be able to look after, the daughter cannot adopt them as she does not live locally and has her own cats which do not get on with her mums two.

THE PROBLEM!!! They need to go together and one is sixteen. The other is only (approximately) five so there would be no concern rehoming him, but its the other boy I'm worried about. He is in very good health so PTS is out of the question for me. I have had trouble rehoming cats aged approx 6 years + and am just worried that he will be in care for ages and he has realistically only got a few years left. At the minute I only have an emergency pen which I use for temporary care when new cases come in and it would be far too small for two cats, especially ones that ill potentially be here for a while.

I know it's a long shot as they can only be rehomed together with no other cats :frown5: I haven't got any more information or pictures as of yet.

Thanks for anything anyone can suggest. I have always found people on this forum very sweet and helpful, it's so nice to have somewhere to post on the internet where people actually aim to help each other.

Lauren x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly i have cats otherwise i would offer them a home.
i can put a notice in my local vets to see if i can help find anybody who can give them a home together.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What about the Cinnamon Trust? Is this their kind of thing?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

The lady has just messaged me actually, its her cats that don't get on with others which is why she can't take them in. But she doesn't know about her mums two.

Thanks everyone
Lauren


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately the lady has now passed away and Cinnamon Trust will only take the cats in if the cats were bequeathed to them in the ladies will, which these two weren't


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Such sad sad news, i really hope you find somewhere for the boys to live together. Poor little things i feel quite upset reading your post , hope all works out well .


----------

